# Breeder on Long Island?



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

I recently lost my 4 yr old Max to lymphoma after a year of chemo.

I'm thinking I might want to try again.

Does anyone know of breeders on LI?

Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My sympathy to you in the loss of Max. 
4 yrs is so young. 
I wouldn't limit yourself to LI. Research what type GSD you'd like to share the next decade with and then search out reputable breeders that carry the lines. Look at what they have produced in the past as far as health and temperament. 
If you limit yourself to one location, you may not get what you really want.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh, of course you are correct. I'm not thinking clearly. Thank you for responding, and for your consideration. I'm returning to the board after a year, and you are all still as compassionate as knowledgeable as I remember.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry - we lost a 4 year old to lymphoma too.  Good luck in your search. :hugs:


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Can anyone give me an impression of this person. He has an awful lot to say..
Phoenix German Shepherds of New York - About Us Page


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't like his tone-- any breeder who feels the need to discuss politics on their puppy page is in poor taste IMHO, but I don't see anything wrong with the dogs.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I have no knowledge of breeders...but just wanted to add you have a great GSD rescue there with some pretty awesome dogs 

Our Adoptable Dogs - Shepherds' Hope German Shepherd Rescue - New York


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Well Frank is a talker) He and his wife Pat have been breeding/showing GSD's for a LONG time,,I believe Frank was/is a judge as well. 

I don't know him personally, I have chatted with him a couple of times maybe at best, but do know he is a man who does not mince words, he will tell you like it is, he has his own ideas and philosophies. (these are not bad things) He has produced alot of Champion dogs, I haven't really kept up when he got into the german dogs.

If they are close by, I would check out his dogs, his place, if your unsure, I wouldn't waste his time. 

Just MHO


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh wanted to add, I'm sure Daphne (andaka) knows him you might ask her)


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, I know Frank. He is quite the character! But his dogs are expensive. I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The webpage seems out of date which is no biggy except for the claims it makes. Teejay is 4x VA1, so I believe *he* would be the "highest rated dog in the northeast".


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I don't like the way his dogs look, but thats IMO.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!

Frank used to be a member of a dog list I belonged to. He was a character, very opinionated, loved to debate, but over time I learned to have a great deal of respect for him. His puppies are expensive, more than I'd pay for a dog, but I guess if I had extra money jingling in my pockets I'd get one from him.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your help and opinions. His dogs do look special, but I can't afford such a dog now. Especially after all I spent keeping my Max alive.

You guys are wonderful. Thanks again!


----------



## delta7 (Jun 6, 2010)

celiamarie said:


> Can anyone give me an impression of this person. He has an awful lot to say..
> Phoenix German Shepherds of New York - About Us Page


 
I beg you to stay away from this breeder. I got two puppies from him in two years. The first one died at 10 months from Cancer and the second one I had to put down because of aggressivness. The doctor recommended to put my 9months puppy down because he had attacked me like 4 four times. One serious injury involved. Just Stay away


----------



## C-Dubs (Jun 26, 2010)

celiamarie, have you looked into All Island German Shephard? It's out of baitinghollow (North of Riverhead). I'm actually waiting for a puppy from them they seem fantastic.


----------

